# Look at these special faces - Shelter Challenge



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

From North Central Matlese Rescue :wub:

Maltese Rescue Available Dogs

*Here is just one of the special fur-babies that NorthCentral Maltese Rescue Group, *

*Parker :wub:, now has a second chance, thanks to this wonderful foster organization. Look at his precious face :wub:*

View attachment 93633



_*Sorry, I don't mean to start another thread, about the Shelter Challenge, but if we are able to help North Central Maltese Rescue, in Rascine, WI, do the amazing things they do, to give these special ones a second chance, just by voting twice a day, or even if it's once a day, the whole fourum, as many of you are, we could truly play a big part, with the amazing things this foster group does.*_

_*There are many foster groups, if not all of them, in need of financial assistance, but for this challenge we are focusing on North Central Maltese Resuce, in Rascine, WI and hopefully there will be more challenges where we can help other rescue/foster groups.*_

_*Just in case you don't have the link to vote, here it is *_

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3 *Shelter Name, Northcentral Maltese Rescue Group, State: WI*

*When I vote, for the Shelter Name, I just type in Northcentral, then I go to the state and choose WI, hit search, and Northcentral Maltese Rescue group comes up, and then you just hit vote, identify which type of animal is in the picture, and submit your vote.*

*We still are #5 in the state, but have dropped to 149 Overall, and I know we can do better *

*And I know, these special fluffs, Thank you as well as the loving people, who give so much, making sure these fluffs get a second chance* :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Parker is so sweet looking, and he will have a new beginning thanks to NCMR!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

allheart said:


> From North Central Matlese Rescue :wub:
> 
> Maltese Rescue Available Dogs


What sweet babies on the North Central Maltese Rescue site! :wub:
Anyone looking to add another (or the first) to their household?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Did my bit and voted. Parker is so cute! Looks like his foster is doing a great job.


----------

